# Cooktop and oven wiring



## mercedespeugeot (Dec 25, 2008)

I recently replaced a cooktop and would like to confirm that I wired it correctly. Old Red black and bare wires into the junction box from the wall. Old wall oven with red black white and bare wires into junction box. New cooktop has red black and bare wires.I joined red to red,black to black and bare to bare. I also joined white to bare. All functions fine. Not confident white to ground is ok. Would appreciate advice.House and oven 45 yrs old.


----------



## speedy petey (Dec 25, 2008)

mercedespeugeot said:


> -Old Red black and bare wires into the junction box from the wall.
> -Old wall oven with red black white and bare wires into junction box.
> -New cooktop has red black and bare wires.


What white did you connect? You make it seem as if the only white was in the over that you removed. 

If the new unit only has red and black (and ground) you should not have connected any whites to anything.


----------

